# What Is Your Fastest Mile Time?



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Like the title says. Post your fastest mile. If you don't remember, just guess what you think it was.

I'm curious to see how I stack up against the others here.

To kick this off, my fastest mile time ever so far is 5:18


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Mine is 9:30.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

In my Subaru, well under a minute. Seat belt optional.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

6:36 in combat boots and uniform. May 1969.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Back when I was 19 it was a little short of 7:00.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

About 7 minutes. Usually ranged between that and around 7:30


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

I think it was 16 minutes. I am a terrible runner.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I run distance to build up stamina, don't really care for speed. Whenever I would time myself I was doing like 9-10 minute miles so yeah


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

About 10 minutes...never really built for or interested in long distance running. I'm more of a sprinter than a distance runner.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

45 seconds. I was driving.(*)



(*) flying doesn't count when you're a passenger.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I've done it in 6:45, though I usually don't try to run a single mile as fast as possible. More typically I will be running a distance of several miles, which requires me to pace myself.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

10 mins


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Never ran a mile but given stats I got between 800-2000 metres... 5:00-5:30 maybe can go 4:45-5:00 if I can prep for a month.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

4:54 when I was skinny and little at 14 years old. A year later I had gained 10 inches in height and more than 70 pounds to reach my present size of 6' 175 pounds. Bullies stopped picking on me and coaches no longer looked at me as a miler. I was able to focus my attention more on 200 and 400 meters, which I find to be the most beautiful events. We actually used 220 and 440 yards in those days but it is much easier for me to talk in meters so I'll go with that. I don't think I trained well enough to get the most out of myself in high school. I ran 200 in around 23 seconds and came close but never broke 50 seconds in the 400. There were so many distractions and even though I have always loved to run, I'm neither very competitive nor disciplined. 

A few years ago when I was still running ultramarathons I visited my uncle. He was the biggest influence on me being a runner from early in life. We went to the local track where he wanted to time me. I didn't want to be timed but you don't argue with your 90 year old uncle. So I expected to run a mile in about ten minutes as a warm-up but his watch said 8:04. I live at altitude and he at sea level, so I think that may have accounted for some but not all of my surprising performance. If I know I'm on the clock I don't run at my own comfort level.

Since then, achilles tendonitis and the other problems up the chain that it contributes to ended my running years. Hitting a tree while skiing two years ago didn't exactly help my acl deficient left knee. Any activity that has the potential of preventing me from skiing must go (skiing being its own exception). I ran for more than 50 years so I guess I had a pretty good run. I still try on and buy running shoes, and while I want to go for a run I don't. Just force of habit and comfort.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Low 5s...can remember exactly it was freshman year of highschool. I was 95lbs. I want to get under 5:30 soon, but I am 129 right now. It may prove difficult.


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

the only time I could find for myself is 7:51 
when I was in 8th grade

I don't really run anymore, and when I do I don't time myself. I'm not sure how fast it'd be. I'm better at mid-distance like 400m and 800m, though.


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

14 years with 162 naps, and 78 moments of unconsciousness


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

jk, probs about 9 minutes

im not that fit tbh


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

A little under thirteen minutes, lol.

Gym class sucked.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I'd love to surpass the five minute mark on the mile one day.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I’m hovering at just over seven minutes.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I love the fact that I have one of the fastest mile times of everyone on this forum. Let's fucking go!!!


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I ran 5:30 once in high school. Junior year of cross country so like 2010. It was just a time trial at a park, mostly downhill. On the track, I don’t think I ever ran faster than 5:35.

Unfortunately, I definitely can’t run that fast right now. I gained a bunch of weight during undergrad. I still run, and have a goal to get back to my old high school pace, but right now I’d probably barely break 7 minutes…if that. I’m considering doing a time trial in the spring after adding a solid mileage base this winter.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

7:36 I think, now, 10 years later, it's about 9 minutes


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

My quickest mile and a half time however was 9:15. Never timed a mile.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

It was 5:15 for the first mile in a 5k. My final time was 16:59.


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

Back in 8th grade it was 6 minutes flat. Then I stopped running and never started again. I just lift heavy things for fun now


----------

